# Chicken Emergency, Need some help



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I'm at a complete loss with this chicken. She seemed to be doing better but today we say blood in her stool. This is what her vent looked like after it was washed. I found worms in her stool.









I'm just devastated by this. 

She has been isolated for almost a month because she was on the skinny side and I had found worms along her vent. She has for about two or three months had an off an on runny stool. And a bout or two of bad crop. I've tried everything for them. We gave probiotics, yogurt, wormed her, gave her some tetroxy, to no avail. I have asked about her on three different forums and tried all sorts of things but nothing has worked so I really just need some help and advice.

She's just driving me crazy, I love this one particular chicken to death but I hate feeling like I can't or I'm not helping her. None of my other chickens act or look like this. They're healthy as horses, it's just her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im not a chicken expert, but I can say what I would do if she were one of mine 

she looks very infected....I read Baytril is the best antibioitc for chickens : ) it is through a vet..but she needs something to help with infection, I would also worm her again...if you are seeing worms they are either some form of tape or thread or perhaps maggots from the infection...I would use Valbazen to worm her, and Baycox or dimethox to treat for Cocci..along with antibiotics
keep her clean maybe add a bit of neospordin

baytril :Give one 22.7 mg (milligram) tablet per five pounds of bodyweight twice a day, morning and evening, for 10 to 14 days. 
If you cant get Baytril, I think I would use Penicillin over other antibiotics in this case..
here is a quote of how much..its best given IM ..the breast muscle is better than thigh as it has more muscle, less bone and vessels..



> Pen G procaine is given daily for no more than four days. The dosage for poultry or waterfowl (under 10 pounds) is listed as less than 1/4 cc if the Penicillin G Procaine is 300,000 I.U. (which is most often is) for animals from 1-10 kg (each kg = 2 pounds, so 1-20 pounds). The dosage is actually listed as 1ml (cc) per 100 pounds of body weight, but giving 1/10th of a cc would be troublesome and it has a high safety margin.


Personally I have never had to give a chicken a shot but I have had many wounds to care for ...be sure to include Electrolytes for her to drink...keeping her hydrated while she heals is important...

Best Wishes..


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Give cayenne pepper, along with whatever else you do. I brought a mysteriously ill rooster back from death's door with it. It is a coccidiostat, wormer, and antibiotic, as well as having other health benefits, and birds can't taste the "heat."
I would give about a tsp a day, divided up into 2 or 3 doses; mix with water and feed through a syringe. I can't guarantee it will work, but it might.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Im not a chicken expert, but I can say what I would do if she were one of mine
> 
> she looks very infected....I read Baytril is the best antibioitc for chickens : ) it is through a vet..but she needs something to help with infection, I would also worm her again...if you are seeing worms they are either some form of tape or thread or perhaps maggots from the infection...I would use Valbazen to worm her, and Baycox or dimethox to treat for Cocci..along with antibiotics
> keep her clean maybe add a bit of neospordin
> ...


I will try to get some baytril but I'll have to see if my vet can get me some.. They mainly only do horses and goats so I'm worried a chicken they won't know to much about. 

I have some penecillin I bought in march, I can check if it's still good and give it to her. I have noespordin so I can at least treat her with that right now. I will start her on electrolytes again and try some pepper. 

So far today she seems somewhat normal.. Of course she's always been a bit slower than the others but she was scratching around and looking for bugs like she felt okay. Ugh I really hope I can help her through all of her issues because I feel like I'm keeping her in pain.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Also where did you order those wormers? My farm store I know doesn't have those. They just have this oral food additive wormer which I've already used on her before.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Good luck with your chicken -- the only new advice I have to give is... I keep a bag of gamebird starter crumbles and make it into a mash when I think my chickens need a little boosting up....the yogurts good if its got good cultures going (I always use the plain organic stuff)...


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Good luck with your chicken -- the only new advice I have to give is... I keep a bag of gamebird starter crumbles and make it into a mash when I think my chickens need a little boosting up....the yogurts good if its got good cultures going (I always use the plain organic stuff)...


Thank you for the advice .

I have tried really good probiotic yogurt with her quiet a few times and I even add a tiny bit of probios but not even that has cured her loose stool permanently.  It only works for half a day.. My other chickens love it though and I give it once a month


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

you can order your wormers from Jeffers : ) Baytril is used for many animals. I bet you vet carries it  there is a law inmost states that say you cant use it on food animals..but just insure your vet this chicken is a pet and wont be food..lol..some will go a head and give it..

best wishes


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

happybleats said:


> you can order your wormers from Jeffers : ) Baytril is used for many animals. I bet you vet carries it  there is a law inmost states that say you cant use it on food animals..but just insure your vet this chicken is a pet and wont be food..lol..some will go a head and give it..
> 
> best wishes


Thank you! I will ask the vet as soon as they open tomorrow then and get the other stuff. Tonight she still seemed up beat and happy.. Her vent was funky again though but it at least wasn't bleeding. I put the neospordin on her nasty spot. I would have gave her some Penicillin too but sadly mine went bad. I'll have to get that from the vet too.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

So bad news.. My vet won't see a chicken and definitely won't prescribe me the antibiotic.  I would have been happy just have the vet look at her, but now that that's put of the question I guess I need to figure something out.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Time to join Vetserv.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would try the cayenne as Milkmaid suggested. I've never had experience, but from everything I've read about cayenne, it's kind of a cure-all for a lot of things (it can apparently stop a heart attack in 30 seconds). make sure it's at least 90,000 heat units.

good luck!


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I just bought some pepper so I'm going to try and give her some. By some miracle she's still happy walking around, scratching, and taking dirt baths. Her rump does looks better. I will have to post a pic because it's less red and scary looking. I'm still worried about infection though so my mother and I have been cleaning it ever few hours and re applying Neosporin


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad she's doing a little better!


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

i would go with the cayenne they use it alot in other bird feed and i'm sure it's in there for health reasons.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

What have you wormed her with? I would not worry about the antibotic, chickens usually can clear up infections on their own, their body temp and chemistry is such that they don't usually brew good infections. I would worm the crude out of her, what have you used so far? I would use Ivermectin pour-on or Cydectin pour-on, 1/2 cc on the neck/between the wings, where she can't pick at it and then 1/2cc valbazen down the throat. You can also give her B complex oral too the help.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Blood in the stool, I would probably run her on Di-Meth for cocci also, just for good measure. I don't bother with Corid, about worthless in my opinion.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I did go ahead and try the pepper it's working very well and she's as normal as normal is for her . Which still isn't like the other chickens but she at least looks happy and perky, 

I will look into some of those products LGFarm. I don't think her stool actually had blood in it though.. After thinking everything through I really think nasty patch near her vent had drawn blood and it had fallen where she slept at night causing her stool to give the appearance it was bloody. After cleaning the patch I never saw blood again in her stool or on her. I never saw signs of worms again either so I think she was just flystruck back there. 

Now I just wish she looked and acted like the other chickens, but I'm beginning to think she's just the low sensitive girl on the pecking order. :/


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Blood in fecal material is almost always a bout of cocci. As for the vent, for antibiotics I would just smear some neosporin on the girl.


----------

